# pork maw?



## ninajenks (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anybody know what that is? I just saw it at my local grocery store. I wasn't too sure what it was. Also is beef tongue OK, and is it considered muscle?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't know on the pork maw, but beef tounge is a muscle and a good one to feed, for sure.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Pork maws, often called hog maws, are the lining of the pig's stomach. If it has been cleaned or bleached, it may have lost some of the nutritional value but is still a different meat and ok to feed. Beef tongue is a great muscle to feed.

Pork Maw


----------

